# Auto-Hold not working correctly



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem with the auto-hold feature? I have it set to always on but for some reason it only works if I disable it and reactivate it. In other words I have to turn it on every time I start the car even though it is set to always on. The setting (always on) doesn’t change it just doesn’t work until I disable and reactive it. Any ideas besides take it to the stealership?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (CCon22s)*

You need to be buckled up!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_You need to be buckled up!









Prior to starting the car?


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_There's an option in your MFD. Scroll to Settings, then all the way to the bottom. You should see Autohold. Turn it on.

It is that is the problem. Even when it is on it doesnt work until I turn it off then on again.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't have such issues when I had Auto Hold feature set on by default, so I suspect that there is an electronic glitch and you are having to reset it after the engine is turned on.
I tried it for a while and it's odd. I'm too used to having my transmission in neutral and the foot on the break so I turned it off by default. I guess if I need it when stopped on a very steep hill, I can turn it on just once. That dragging sensation you get for an instant while you start to move bothered me. Why drag the breaks if you don't have to is my feeling.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (Tee Why)*

mine seemed wonky at first and I set it with the vag and the console. Works all the time now, but is PITA when I park in the garage since its a tight fit


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
Prior to starting the car?

no... if you are buckled up it works, if you are not it wont. Its how it is supposed to work.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_
no... if you are buckled up it works, if you are not it wont. Its how it is supposed to work. 


X2


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought the autohold wont work at all if your not buckled up?


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

I thought AutoHold only worked if you were 
A) buckled in
B) if you are at a redlight and you turn it on manually.

I didnt know the feature was supposed to be basically "on" the whole time. I thought you always had to push the button. Can someone explain this to me? From the OP, it seems this feature is possible to keep in the "always on" position?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_I thought AutoHold only worked if you were 
A) buckled in
B) if you are at a redlight and you turn it on manually.

I didnt know the feature was supposed to be basically "on" the whole time. I thought you always had to push the button. Can someone explain this to me? From the OP, it seems this feature is possible to keep in the "always on" position?

Once on and light is lit it should keep working till you turn off ignition or depress button again to turn off light. There is a way to turn it on all the time, not sure exactly where it is, but you access it on the MDF display.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_
no... if you are buckled up it works, if you are not it wont. Its how it is supposed to work. 

Well I'm buckled up. Cant stand that chim or the red light on the dash. Off to the stealership it goes.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

One other thing... Once I reset it and it is actually working. When I put the car in park the park brake auto applies. Does this happen for anyone else?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_One other thing... Once I reset it and it is actually working. When I put the car in park the park brake auto applies. Does this happen for anyone else? 

Always...happened to me last night in fact, had the Auto Hold on, then stopped for gas when I started the car again, I couldn't move forward without a lot of resistance and lo and behold the parking brake was on and lit, pushed the button off and continued on. But it always does this once the car is put into Park after having Auto hold on, I believe. Not used to it, but I occasionally I fool with it-Auto Hold, I mean....


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Yeah it happens to everyone. Also Costy, if you have the seatbelt on the parking brake will disengage. Took me a while to figure that one out lol.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Yeah it happens to everyone. Also Costy, if you have the seatbelt on the parking brake will disengage. Took me a while to figure that one out lol.

I'll check that out on the way home tonite, thanks!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

Auto hold + Seat belt is a must.
Ok, so you guys are right. The seat belt was the problem with the auto hold feature. The issue is when you put your seat belt on. The seat belt must be fastening prior to moving the vehicle. If the vehicle is in motion prior to the seat belt being fastened the auto hold will not work. This is why the auto hold would work when I disabled then enabled the feature.


----------



## phat10CC (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (CCon22s)*

I thought so too but to have it work correctly you must hold the button down for 2-3 sec and release. I find that odd but when I do that the light comes on. Its rare I need it but I always had stick so I am quick off the line, although reverse is difficult with out it. Does this help everyone?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Correct sir! Auto Hold on, then taking seat belt off, parking brake comes on automatically, solved! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope this doesn't hijack the thread - but is there any way to make it so that the brake lights stay on when the auto-hold is on. My fear is getting rear ended haha - (funny when I am in neutral at a light in my 5-spd beamer I never have this fear...)


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (justinclark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinclark* »_Hope this doesn't hijack the thread - but is there any way to make it so that the brake lights stay on when the auto-hold is on. My fear is getting rear ended haha - (funny when I am in neutral at a light in my 5-spd beamer I never have this fear...)

I had the exact same thought yesterday when I was using it.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (justinclark)*

Has anyone verified that the break lights are not on? I can’t see mine from the driver seat. Not really willing to fasten the seat belt, put the car in drive and run to the rear hoping the auto hold actually holds…








Yeah yeah I know have some one look or watch the 3rd break light.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_Has anyone verified that the break lights are not on? I can’t see mine from the driver seat. 

FYI, had the Auto Hold on at an intersection last night and could see the reflection of my rear lights in the grill of a truck behind me and the actual brake lights were not on until I actually touched the brakes, just as if you had placed the car in neutral and took your foot off the brake.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (Costy)*

It's 2010
why would ANYONE not have a seat belt on before moving the vehicle?


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_
FYI, had the Auto Hold on at an intersection last night and could see the reflection of my rear lights in the grill of a truck behind me and the actual brake lights were not on until I actually touched the brakes, just as if you had placed the car in neutral and took your foot off the brake.

I put my son to check it out and the the stop lights are off when the car is in Auto Hold. In my opinion the stop lights should be on with the auto hold-on, don't you think?

















_Modified by danyvw at 9:20 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (danyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danyvw* »_....the stop lights should be on with the aoto hold on, don't you think? 

No I don't, but I guess I am not that paranoid.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (danyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danyvw* »_
I put my son to check it out and the the stop lights are off when the car is in Auto Hold. In my opinion the stop lights should be on with the auto hold-on, don't you think?
















_Modified by danyvw at 9:20 AM 1-16-2010_


I don´t agree.
One of the advantages of having auto-hold might be to extend bulbs life.
Besides, being at a stop sign (or whatever) with the car ahead of you burning your eyes with stop lights on all the time... is not that pleasant.
Also, when the auto-hold feature engages, its mostly at times when the car is prettu much stopped (or should be), so there´s no danger of getting rammed from behind (...er... I think this didn´t come through quite how I intended it... .







)


----------



## phat10CC (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Auto-Hold not working correctly (phat10CC)*

I find this interesting.
If I follow the auto-hold procedure above and I put the car in park everything works as it should. Now if I turn the car off on a hill and turn it back on the Parking break is on which is great BUT the auto-hold is off. Whats worse is there is no way to turn it back on especially with needing to go into reverse. Whats the deal


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

autohold goes off whenever parking is on
then if you have seatbelt on and start put some pressure on the gas pedal
parking brake releases and it turns to auto-hold on
but if you parked your car on the hill and want to back up on start
you don't want to step on a gas pedal then
just hit the parking button once then it will go off
and you will be moving once you release the brake pedal as normal


----------



## CWex (May 11, 2011)

*Another AutoHold issue...*

I have a manual 2010 CC -- and have gone through the MDF and set the Autohold to be always on -- the main reason is that the E-Brake engages automatically when I stop and disengages when I restart the car. Small convenience, but really nice.

The problem is that last weekend the E-Brake failed to engage twice -- once almost knocking my daughter getting out of the car to the ground, and the next time the car rolled back and did $1K of damage to the back end.

Do any of you know what circumstance the E-Brake won't engage when parking the car when using Auto-Hold? The dealership reports zero errors (had it in yesterday) and can't replicate... Seems dangerous to have it engage MOST of the time, right?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

wwittman said:


> It's 2010
> why would ANYONE not have a seat belt on before moving the vehicle?


Backing out of a driveway/parking spot?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Over the weekend, I had an interesting albeit scary incident with Auto-Hold. Coming to a rolling stop at a stop light, the vehicle was still in motion when the brakes locked! The brake pedal was stiff too. Previously, what happened was you come to a full stop, THEN Auto-Hold takes over UNTIL you depress the gas pedal. Methinks this feature is still a W.I.P at best, buggy at worst. I haven't used it again since then and wont until I run a scan and maybe get some feedback from my dealership.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i have it on when im tired of holding the cluth or brakes at a light. i maybe put 250-500 miles on my car with autohold on and no problems to this day. i know if your at a light and the autohold is on....if you take off the seat belt the ebrake is engaged. if you get out of the car i think the airbag sensor goes off and the ebrake engages (not 100% sure on that one) 
my friend told me it doesn't work when traction is off (that is false) on my car it works with traction off but does NOT work with the seat belt off (same as you guys)

i can tell you guys this much....on my 6mt, if i do not touch the brake pedal a curtain way (i guess half way down or close to it)(when if the auto hold is on) the car would still roll foward or back. if i come to a stop and press the brake a little more then i usually have to (to stop) the autohold works AUTO and holds the car like its suppose to.
so i figure the brake pedal has a sensor in it where if you dont depress the pedal the right way, the auto wont hold.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> i have it on when im tired of holding the cluth or brakes at a light...


I couldn't agree more, its a great feature. But this thread suggests different owners seem to be getting different (unpredictable? ) results. 


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> I couldn't agree more, its a great feature. But this thread suggests different owners seem to be getting different (unpredictable? ) results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


yeah, so i've read. its unfortunate. i hope everything works out for you guys and depending on which way you look at it....i hope everyone or noone gets a recall for it


----------



## CWex (May 11, 2011)

*I'll have to try this....*



1slow1.8t;71521398 if i come to a stop and press the brake a little more then i usually have to (to stop) the autohold works AUTO and holds the car like its suppose to.
so i figure the brake pedal has a sensor in it where if you dont depress the pedal the right way said:


> This could be my situation -- I'll test it. Thanks...


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

CWex said:


> This could be my situation -- I'll test it. Thanks...


try it out. glad i could help :thumbup:


----------



## shaggy0804 (12 d ago)

CCon22s said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the auto-hold feature? I have it set to always on but for some reason it only works if I disable it and reactivate it. In other words I have to turn it on every time I start the car even though it is set to always on. The setting (always on) doesn’t change it just doesn’t work until I disable and reactive it. Any ideas besides take it to the stealership?


 I’m having issues with mine , it is set to permanently on (auto hold button lit) If I’m parked on an incline it doesn’t hold the car and it rolls . I’m going to try the seat belt theory as I’m not actually sure if I’ve buckled up before I’ve started the engine (it’s something I automatically do but at which point I’ve no idea)


----------

